# Disable DRL



## twg (Mar 11, 2005)

I bought a hi/lo HID kit for my dad..

How do I disable his DRL on his X-trail ?

On my Subaru, there was a resistor pack in the engine compartment that I unplugged and it worked...

HELP! I will be visiting him this weekend and want to install it then!


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it legal to disable DRLs? And why do you want to? Is there a technical reason that the daytime lights won't work with your new retina burners?


----------



## twg (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not aware that they are illegal to disable DRL.. many cars here do not have DRL.

I am installing HID cuz my dad's eye sight is very poor now, his vision in the dark is very bad, he doesn't drive at night, but I wanted to put them in in case he does end up on the road at night so he can at least see.

You need to disable DRL, cuz it either puts the headlights in series or reduces the voltage to the headlights, running this reduced voltage or series connection through HID systems is bad, it won't work.

ANYONE ? I am visiting him in a different city tomorrow, HELP IS REALLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## twg (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I figured it out myself.

I used these instructions:

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/sho...&threadid=38435

The box is in the same place on the X-trail, pop 1 clip off and the kick panel comes off, then I tried to look for the appropriate wire. On the X-trail, it's the same connector, but it's a purple colour wire.

Works like a charm, my dad now has 4300 dual hi/lo HID kit in his X-trail.. too bad I didn't get a chance to take pics of beam pattern...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*HIDs*

Hi Twg

Where did you get the hids for the xtrail and how much did they cost (if you don't mind me asking)?

Greg


twg said:


> Well I figured it out myself.
> 
> I used these instructions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

twg, are you in Canada? Since DRLs are compulsory standard equipment, I can't see how it would be legal to disable them. Am I missing something here?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Oreo said:


> Hi Twg
> 
> Where did you get the hids for the xtrail and how much did they cost (if you don't mind me asking)?
> 
> Greg


Check Ebay, do a search on "HID H4" in Automotive parts. Systems are typically around $300-400 us. 

Do note however that those typical types of systems are rebased HID capsules, that is HID bulbs placed onto H4 bases, and are actually incorrect use of the HID module. The X-Trail healdlamp system was originally designed for a halogen bulbs, placing a HID capsule in to the Halogen assembly has the wrong focusing pattern for the reflector and may require the addition of a cut off shield to prevent glaring of on coming traffic.

The proper way to do an HID conversion would be to use an OEM projector module that was designed for HID, and mod the projector assembly into the X-Trail's Light buckets. This way you can be assured you have a properly focused HID system, that does not glare oncoming traffic. This is primarraly the reason Aftermarket HID systems have been outlawed as Illegal in the USA.


----------



## twg (Mar 11, 2005)

I paid 390US for my system, these are Hella ballasts and dual hi/lo (using a magnetic switched slider which moves the HID capsule).

A picture of the HID system and bulb is here:










and the bulb is here










I installed the same kit into my Forester, pics of car and beam pattern:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice Kit! The HID capsules have the cutoff shields and Hella Ballast are amoung the finest available.

Good Job :thumbup: 

Where did you purchase the kit from?


----------

